# RAF Hendon Museum England.



## fmk.6john (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all,


I got myself down to our RAF museum at Hendon on Friday and thought I would share some pictures with you all, ok so they are not all WWII birds but I hope you will enjoy all the same!!.

























































































Lastly some berk got in the way of this one  .








Regards,



John.


----------



## fmk.6john (Sep 16, 2007)

Some more for you all to have a peek at!!!...........











































Favourite jet of the day has to be the ME262, it just had that something that kept me captivated for a while.


Regards,


John.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2007)

Great shots there John, I like the Bf-110 and Junkers Ju-87. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2007)

THX for sharing.Nice stuff there John.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes thankyou for sharing. I really need to make it to this museum.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pix John....
I dont have to resize all mine now do I !!
( You just have to get in front of a Lightning dont you ?? ...or is that another dummy ?? )


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent John!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2007)

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing, John.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics, looks like a first-rate museum. I didn't know there were any Defiants still around! I'd love to see it. Well, that and everything else, of course.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice pics. Hendon is well worth a visit if you can (and its free entry - at least was).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

I wonder if they are going to fly Black 6 up there again. I doubt it after she was rebuilt after the crash some years back.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very. nice. Thanks for sharing.. cool to see a defiant.

What is the significance of the burned out plane? Bristol Mercury engine? Was that specific aircraft of historical significance?

A Malta defender perhaps? One of the brave little Gladiators?


.


----------



## Glider (Sep 18, 2007)

Going from memory it was found at the bottom of a Fjord in Norway. It was operating from the frozen water when the German bombed the lake, broke the ice and down it went.

You will now find that I am totally wrong and someone set fire to it after a heavy night out.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 18, 2007)

Haha, the dangers of mixing alcohol and aviation.  Funny, Glider.

I wonder how many Salamanders are left today? That would be something to see.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 26, 2007)

Great pics. That salamander is a rare bird.

These little WAC's look so tiny next to those Mighty Mustangs.


----------

